# CNC Knee Mill (currently dynapath) part identifying and questions on the parts that power servos



## bloomingtonmike (Oct 2, 2013)

Need help identifying some parts on my CNC Mill. When answering the questions please reference the # 

#1 On the back of the cabinet it looks like an air solenoid? How do these work on a CNC mill??



#2 This handle looks like a magnetic reed switch and a handle??  This is on the right side of teh head of the mill



#3 The next handle is on the left side and looks to cam out??



#4 Not sure what this box in the cabinet does?



#5 For #5 want to understand how the 79V transformer/CAP/rectifier/drives/and what I think is a small power supply work together to power servo motors??


----------



## DMS (Oct 2, 2013)

#1 is an air valve, The thing it's attached to is a manifold. Doesn't look like it is connected to anything ATM unless the connections are on the bottom, but could be used for a power drawbar, pnumatic vice, any of a number of things.

#2, looks like a proximity switch. That handle looks like the one that switches from high/low, so the switch may indicate to the controller the relative speed.

#3 On my machine, that would correspond to the spindle brake

#4 Looks like it may be an electrical filter. Is it attached near to the power supply input?

#5 That sounds right. Servo drivers usually take DC power in that range. The transformer would drop the line voltage, rectifier turns the AC to DC, capacitor smoothes everything out. The drivers take an encoder signal from the encoder attached to the motors, and feed the motors an appropriate voltage/current to get the to move in the right direction.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't know if I can post a link for this one.



Typle the company and model number into your favorite search engine.


----------



## DMS (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks to Dan's hint I found some info about their use. Seems they are put in systems with mechanical contactors to reduce arcing.


----------



## btm (Oct 4, 2013)

The solenoid valve in photo 1 was probably used to activate a pneumatic drawbar. I have an identical controller on a Clausing Kondia knee mill. That valve controls my drawbar. It looks like it's disconnected now.
I did post a message on another thread about your Dynapath controller. If you decide to sell it, please let me know.


btm


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Oct 10, 2013)

The powertrons were chokes. One for each axis after the cap.


Been cleaning the cabinet out. Now this is my kind of blank canvas. 36X36X12 

Last week:



Tonight:


----------

